# A few questions regarding HSS1332



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Currently own an HSS622 and pondering the purchase of an HSS1332CTD.

Had a chance to use a 724 for a couple wks. a couple seasons back. Loved the HST and found it hard going back to the 622.

So, a dealer has the 1332CTD listed as being in stock. When I click on the link, it mentions in the description as being ATCD. I live in Canada. So a few questions...

Would the ACTD be a more current model with new(er) chute?

Any potential problems I may be looking at in the future? I know the joystick is on the suspect list.

Upgrades/mods:

In the event I make the purchase, I've ordered a #108 and #110 main jet. Should I go straight to the #110 or use the #108 until after machine has a chance wear in?

Been debating on whether to either make/purchase an impeller kit.

Check/Adj. RPM to 3,600
heated grips
Pro Armor Skids?
Install door trim around housing .. providing I can find proper size.

How's the lighting on this particular model? Are there after market options that could serve me better?

Any other tips/tricks or upgrades you would recommend?

Read the forums now and again but hadn't paid a great deal of attention to this model until now. I'm hoping the chute issues some have had will be resolved on this unit. Other than that it looks as though I may be making a purchase at some point.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I own a HSS724ACTD. Love it, although I don't get to use it as often as I'd like. I'm in Calgary, so even though I bought larger jets I have yet to install them after 4 years as I haven't needed them. Same is true of the new chute (which I don't have, but will fabricate myself if needed). In NL you get more wet snow, and more of it.

I can speak to the Armor Skids, which I love and consider an extra insurance policy for the chute. Impeller kits I think are a terrific idea; again I've installed severl but not installed on this machine. I've installed them on other brands and they have more impact than the jet upgrade IMHO. 

Just one comment. Depending on your height, I still find all Hondas a tad too short. There are ways to mod these handlebars if you are taller, so that may be a consideration.

All in all I don't regret any of my Honda purchases and I own several. You might look at Paul Short's website in Bay Roberts; he owns a bigger Honda and is always mod'ing it for fun. I haven't followed Paul in years, but his how to videos are professional quality.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jarsh said:


> So, a dealer has the 1332CTD listed as being in stock. When I click on the link, it mentions in the description as being ATCD. I live in Canada. So a few questions...
> Would the ACTD be a more current model with new(er) chute?


The CTD is the ACTD. The A in the model number is the manufacturing location. Some dealers include it and some don't. See the model number explanation here: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


Jarsh said:


> In the event I make the purchase, I've ordered a #108 and #110 main jet. Should I go straight to the #110 or use the #108 until after machine has a chance wear in?


I would use the stock jet for at least 5 hours during ring seating and then go to #110 below 500 feet elevation or #108 above that.


Jarsh said:


> Been debating on whether to either make/purchase an impeller kit.


I purchased one of @drmerdp's excellent kits, but have not installed it yet.


Jarsh said:


> Check/Adj. RPM to 3,600
> heated grips
> Pro Armor Skids?
> Install door trim around housing .. providing I can find proper size.


Check/Adj. RPM to 3,600 - I found that 3750 was a sweet spot for me with the #110 jet at sea level.
heated grips - Yup - Oxford Heated _Grips_ EL801Z
Pro Armor Skids? - Too large for me. I installed the Craftsman/Arnold Roller Skids
Install door trim around housing .. providing I can find proper size. - This stuff: With Teeth Rubber Seal Trim Sheet Metal Edge Trim-Heat And Cold Resistance 17ft | eBay


Jarsh said:


> How's the lighting on this particular model? Are there after market options that could serve me better?


I went crazy, but a couple of square-ish LED units up on each side of the handlebar would likely suffice:










Jarsh said:


> Any other tips/tricks or upgrades you would recommend?


DrainZit:








Extend the otherwise hidden fuel lever:









Extender if you can find one:


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

Now that's how it's done.


----------



## sgagnon2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

What did you use for a light switch? 

I'm thinking of adding an 18 inch LED bar to my hss724a up on the front of the console so a three way switch to go from off/stock light/light bar would be ideal.





tabora said:


> The CTD is the ACTD. The A in the model number is the manufacturing location. Some dealers include it and some don't.
> Example: HSS1332ACTD
> HS = Honda Snowblower
> S = Small Frame (some say this means Steering)
> ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

sgagnon2020 said:


> What did you use for a light switch?


Left Switch controls small 8" LED light bar under control panel facing backwards.
Center Switch controls 32" LED light bar through a relay feeding directly off the battery.
Right Switch controls built-in LED light.
The display on the right is a complete electrical system monitor for charge/discharge/battery state, etc.
Finishing up wiring this and my handlebar risers are my fall projects...


----------



## sgagnon2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice! Did you fabricate the casing and brackets yourself or have a shop do the work ?



tabora said:


> Left Switch controls small 8" LED light bar under control panel facing backwards.
> Center Switch controls 32" LED light bar through a relay feeding directly off the battery.
> Right Switch controls built-in LED light.
> The display on the right is a complete electrical system monitor for charge/discharge/battery state, etc.
> ...


Nice


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

sgagnon2020 said:


> Nice! Did you fabricate the casing and brackets yourself or have a shop do the work ?


Did it myself... That's just a waterproof RC equipment box and the mounting legs are the ones that came with the 32" LED light bar. I ordered another set I used for mounting the little light bar. My heated grips controller is on the box now, as well.








2Pcs Mounting Brackets Side Rotating LED Work Light Bar Aluminum Alloy Universal | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2Pcs Mounting Brackets Side Rotating LED Work Light Bar Aluminum Alloy Universal at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Jarsh (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you for the replies guys!

Tabora, which led bar did you ues? Or if you could provide the specs would be great! Checked out a few 32" units on Amazon earlier this evening.

Where would one find the extra length fuel lever.?

Have the bucket extension on my 622 and it adds around 5". Nice accessory that's for sure. Did a search earlier today and C-Equipment says it's NLA.  No idea whether anyone else may have them but I'll keep looking.

Glad to know I was on the right track regarding accessories etc. Love what you've done to yours.

A neighbor has a 928 that's a few years old. He keeps mentioning how he finds it under powered and debates whether to go larger. Been trying to talk him into doing the jet swap but it's like talking a wall. From anything I've read, I think he would be quite happy if he were to do that.

Thanks once again!


----------



## sgagnon2020 (Oct 4, 2020)

Jarsh said:


> Thank you for the replies guys!
> 
> Tabora, which led bar did you ues? Or if you could provide the specs would be great! Checked out a few 32" units on Amazon earlier this evening.
> 
> ...


This company fabricates bucket extensions. Search their site for a dealer near you. SNOWBLOWER EXTENSION HONDA #HSS1132

Just added one of these to my hss724


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jarsh said:


> Tabora, which led bar did you ues?


This one, but I only paid $28: 32inch 180W LED Work Fog Light Bar Lamp SUV | eBay


Jarsh said:


> Where would one find the extra length fuel lever.?


I designed/made it. Pretty easy; here are the dimensions: 6061 Aluminum bar stock 1/4"x1/2"x3", with the 45degree angle at 3/4" from the end and two 9/64" mounting holes. 6-32 x 3/4" Button Head Stainless bolts with lock washers & nuts.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow, great thread!

I have a 2013 USA HS1332TAS, but a lot of these ideas translate to the dumbed-down, older version.

I really need to find an auger housing extension for it here in the states.

Never thought of extending the fuel shutoff, that's a great idea!

Tabora, can you post a link to your electronics box? All I'm finding are smaller ones. Dimensions would also help.

What's the practical use for the under-dash light strip? There have been times I've wanted a light to find the keyhole in the unlighted shed, but what do you need to see under the dash?

Happy New Year, guys!

Mike


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

mikeinri said:


> @Tabora, can you post a link to your electronics box? All I'm finding are smaller ones. Dimensions would also help.
> 
> What's the practical use for the under-dash light strip? There have been times I've wanted a light to find the keyhole in the unlighted shed, but what do you need to see under the dash?


Here's the 200mm box:








Pinfox Waterproof Electronic Plastic Junction Project Enclosure 200mm Solid for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pinfox Waterproof Electronic Plastic Junction Project Enclosure 200mm Solid at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




With the front lights on, and lighting up everything in front, my night vision gets kind of shot. The under-dash light shines down and back so I can always see where I'm stepping and what I'm backing up towards.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

Perfect, thank you!!!

Mike


----------

